# Photos on new iPhone?



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I have reloaded all of my pictures on my iPhone 4, but when I go to Photos nothing is there. I can see them when I open an app I have called Photos+ so I know they are on the phone. On the 3g when I added albums from my computer they were listed in the Photos default app.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I turned the phone off and then back on. All of the photos and photo albums appeared. Finally I'm finished.


----------

